# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  minimum height for stair well

## manofaus

Just wondering if there is a minimum stair well height? My stair well will be passing under a stud wall and at the moment I can stretch the height to about 1890 at the lowest point.

----------


## barney118

2.1m I believe  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## manofaus

thank you

----------


## barney118

Is there anyway to get around your problem? By design etc?  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## manofaus

Well the room that will be above the well is the kitchen. If I manage I could use part of a lower cupboardto gain more head room. I just need to think about the I joists. I may need to rejig the flooring design in this area to support a thinner joist.

----------


## joynz

The NCC says 2 metres exactly 'in a stairway measured vertically above the nosing line' .NCC  3.8.2.2 ceiling heights section f).  Have tried to insert image, but site not recognising it.

----------


## barney118

Not sure how you are mounting the joists to a bearer but is a flush mount using hangers any help instead of joist ontop of bearer for your trimmer joist?  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## manofaus

the opening is perpendicular to the joists so it makes it a little harder. I am using 200mm I joists. I have drawn it up and looks like I can use a longer trimming beam span to trim back the 200mm joist and then just use a smaller joist in hangers to get back the space. Just means we loose a little cupboard space. The area where the container lids and your favourite thermos end up.

----------


## manofaus

the only thing that could stuff it up is if you can't run a set of stairs perpendicular to a hallway. The drop for the first step would be in line with the hallway wall.

----------

